# Roller stand for 12" Tablesaw



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Powermatic 68 12" table saw mobile base.
This may be the "Mother of all TS mobile bases!


----------



## allpurpose (Mar 24, 2016)

I'm assuming that you tapped the adjustment pins/bolts yourself or welded in matching nuts. Either way I like the design..


----------



## Mad (Dec 9, 2017)

Dayum!


Are all four casters 360 degree swivel?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yaaess*



Mad said:


> Dayum!
> 
> 
> Are all four casters 360 degree swivel?


Yup. Ya know, any thing worth doing, is worth doing half-a$$ed. I made the red one 3/4 size for a slightly lighter saw, Craftsman 10" Hybrid.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/mother-table-saw-mobile-bases-v-2-a-11756/

 
I love heavy stuff. Better too strong than sorry later. :vs_cool:


----------



## Mad (Dec 9, 2017)

Ok wait, in addition to your triple twelve saw head Sawzilla, you also have a PM66, and, a Craftsman Hybrid with a ginormous fence? With all saws working and deployed? In the same shop?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*OK, Ya got me ....*



Mad said:


> Ok wait, in addition to your triple twelve saw head Sawzilla, you also have a PM66, and, a Craftsman Hybrid with a ginormous fence? With all saws working and deployed? In the same shop?


Actually a PM Model 68, 12" 5HP, which can easliy rip you a new one, a monster. This machine is currently being used more as a table than a table saw because of space limitations. The 2nd floor woodshop is full of machines and tools, so the PM 68 is downstairs in storage. I should part with it, really. :sad2: 
The Craftsman Hybrid was on sale on Good Friday for $576. List price was $1100. I couldn't sleep that night, nor the next and called to see if it was till there. No customers in the Sears stores back then. On Easter Sunday morning a phone call to the store revealed they had dropped the price another $100.00. It is a 30 minute drive at 55 MPH. I was there in 20 minutes. There were only 3 cars in the entire parking lot, so the saw was mine and went home inverted in the back of my pickup, no dis-assembly required.

I really like it, but it doesn't get used much, because of the Sawzilla and I'm not doing all that much woodworking these days. Other hobbies and life priorities have taken precedent.


----------



## Mad (Dec 9, 2017)

What fence originally came with the Craftsman you bought on Easter Sunday? Surely not the fence that is on there in the photo above, no?


Was it like the fence that you showed me a long time ago, when you posted a photo of another WWT member's gorgeous silver and red Craftsman saw with a somewhat unique fence that had an aluminum lateral rail shape with a square cut valley in the middle of it, and had a very wide T Square, as wide or wider than the Delta UniFences you have?


----------



## Mad (Dec 9, 2017)

What fence originally came with your Easter Sunday Craftsman table saw?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Original fence is a Biesemeyer!*



Mad said:


> What fence originally came with your Easter Sunday Craftsman table saw?


Now you see why I had to buy that saw for $480.00 on sale, whether I needed it or not. The fence alone is worth $300.00 plus. In addition it's a very sweet saw, smooth as glass elevation and tilt controls, large table, easy on splitter and blade guard and a 1 3/4HP motor. If I had to, I could probably get by with just that one saw. :wink:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I forgot one !*



Mad said:


> Ok wait, in addition to your triple twelve saw head Sawzilla, you also have a PM66, and, a Craftsman Hybrid with a ginormous fence? With all saws working and deployed?  In the same shop?


I also have a nice Bosch job site 4000-09, another great saw for taking to worksites or just running projects outside where there is more room for ripping longer lengths. Speaking of which, I had to straight line rip a bunch of 14' Cypress planks for a barn door restoration:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/evil-machine-28461/










 
That RAS motor was a bit underpowered, but we made it through the project without any smoke coming out. :vs_OMG:


----------

